# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Program për të ilustruar algoritmet me figura

## ideas

Kerkoj  ndonje program per vizatimin e algoritmeve, qe do te nderlidheshin me programet ne C++....

I jam mirenjohes paraprakisht!

----------


## Uke Topalli

Nuk ka, sepse algoritmat (besoj se e ke fjalen per bllok-diagrame) nuk i pershtaten gjuheve OO (object oriented). Per keto gjuhe perdoren mjete tjera
me te cilat krijohen modelet, si psh rational rose ose madje edhe visio. Eclipse gjithashtu ke plugin per krijim te modeleve prej keture modeleve mund te gjenerohet skeleti i programit (disa prej tyre e bejne edhe reverse).

----------


## Gepardi

Ja nje program pak i vjeter shqip qe lejon vizatimin e bllokskemave dhe ekzekutimin e tyre.



> Me anë të këtij programi mund të ndërtohen me lehtësi bllokskemat që mësohen në shkollë dhe çështë më e rëndësishmja, mund t'i ekzekutoni ato!
> 
> Pra programi përfaqëson një lloj gjuhe programimi të thjeshtë krijuar enkas për të konkretizuar teorinë që zhvillohet në shkollë.
> 
> Fatëkeqsisht, "specialistët e informatikës" të kohës (viti 2000) që vegjetonin pranë institucioneve qëndrore (dhe që konsideronin informatikë mësimin e lojës "solitare") ishin të mendimit se "informatika mund të mësohet më mirë në dërrasë të zezë".


Lidhja direkte e shkarkimit: 
http://www.intein-nt.com/intein_soft...matika2000.msi

Faqja:
http://www.intein-nt.com/intein_soft...n_software.htm
http://www.intein-nt.com/

----------


## ideas

faleminderit Gepardi, sado pak me ke ndihmuar(te jam mirenjohes), por nese dikush tjeter din gje me teper rreth ndonje programi qe mund te perpilohet algoritmi, te vizatohet dhe te ekzekutohet mandej ne C++....

----------


## ideas

Uke a mundesh te jesh pak me konkret te lutem....

----------


## Uke Topalli

Gjuhet OO (object oriented), si psh C++, java etj kan, ndermjet tjerave, si koncept themelor klasat te cilat e bejne permbledhjen e te dhenave dhe funksionalitetit. Si te tilla ato nuk mund te ilustrohen me algoritma tradicionale. Per kete qellim perdoret UML (unified modeling language) i cili tani eshte ne specifikacionin 2.0. UML eshte mjet per krijimin a diagrameve per programe komplekse ne menyre qe te lehtesohet puna e krijimit te software-it. Tipikisht mjetet te cilat perdoren per krijim te UML diagrameve gjithashtu kane edhe gjeneratore te kodit skelet. Pra nese ke nje diagram me disa klasa te cilat kan vetite (properties) dhe funksionet e pershkruara ne diagram, mund te gjenerosh kodin skelet me deklaracionet e klasave, vetive dhe funksioneve (te cilat do te duhet ti implementosh vet). UML diagrami perbehet prej disa diagrameve te natyres se ndryshme:
class diagram, use case scenario, etj

Mund te gjesh mjaft produkte te ndryshme per krijim te UML modeleve, si komerciale ashtu edhe te kodit te hapur.

----------


## Borix

UML eshte nje nga veglat me te mira, por me komplekse ne treg. Nese do ta perdoresh, perdore per sisteme te medha. Ne raste te tjera, ajo eshte kritikuar per kompleksitetin e saj.

----------


## ideas

ju jam mirenjohes Ukë per sqarimin....

----------


## edspace

UML përdoret për modelimin e objekteve - deklarimin e të dhënave dhe veprimeve të tyre. Algoritmi është një listë veprimesh (nga një ose më shume objekte) që ekzekutohen me radhë sipas një llogjike të caktuar. 

Për shembull, nëse do krijojmë një program shahu, me UML mund të modelojmë kutinë e shahut dhe gurët, por nuk mund të modelojmë lëvizjen e gurëve. 

UML mund të modelojë objektet, sepse struktura e tyre është statike (e pandryshueshme) ndërsa ekzekutimi i një algoritmi është dinamik dhe veprimet duhet të ekzekutohen sipas radhës/llogjikës. 

Për të treguar radhën e veprimeve të një algoritmi, duhet të vizatosh disa figura të ndryshme dhe t'i emërtosh: hapi 1, hapi 2, ..., hapi N. Për të vizatuar N figura do të të duhet më shumë kohë sesa të shkruash N rreshta kod. Edhe sikur të mund të vizatoje N figura më shpejt, programi që do i përkthente këto figura në kod duhet të kishte të njëjtin nivel inteligjence që ka një programues (me frymë). 

Me pak fjalë, ajo që kërkon ti nuk ekziston dhe i përket të ardhmes së shkencave kompjuterike, kur inteligjenca artificiale të mund të modelojë trurin e një njeriu në një pajisje elektronike.

----------


## Uke Topalli

> ...
> UML mund të modelojë objektet, sepse struktura e tyre është statike (e pandryshueshme) ndërsa ekzekutimi i një algoritmi është dinamik dhe veprimet duhet të ekzekutohen sipas radhës/llogjikës. 
> ...


Spjegim paksa i thjeshtesuar. Sidomos nese kihen parasysh reprezentimet ne UML te interaksionit mes klasave, interface-ave, relacioneve etj. Poashtu duket si spjegim i cili eshte relevant vetem per class diagram. Activity dhe state diagramet ilustrojne dinamiken e programit dhe kembimin e te dhenave per bukuri.

----------

